# SE Tittle



## sguru (Jun 10, 2016)

I need suggestion regarding which state to apply to get SE tittle. A little about me, I have a California PE and I have 3.5 yrs of design experience. I passed the SE exam today and I want to apply asap to get SE tittle. I live in Texas and the state doeskin have SE recognition as far as I know. Also in California, I can't get SE license for another 2 yrs since the state requires you to have 3 yrs on top of California PE. Can somebody suggest me a state where I can get the tittle and license, considering my experience level is not like 5 yrs or so? Any information regarding this will be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## sguru (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry there was a typo in the earlier post. I need suggestion regarding which state to apply to get SE tittle. A little about me, I have a California PE and I have 3.5 yrs of design experience. I passed the SE exam today and I want to apply asap to get SE tittle. I live in Texas and the state doesn't have SE recognition as far as I know. Also in California, I can't get SE license for another 2 yrs since the state requires you to have 3 yrs on top of California PE. Can somebody suggest me a state where I can get the tittle and license, considering my experience level is not like 5 yrs or so? Any information regarding this will be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2016)

if you have no reason to practice in a particular state, why get the license until you meet the requirements of the state you need


----------



## sguru (Jun 10, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> if you have no reason to practice in a particular state, why get the license until you meet the requirements of the state you need


That's why I need the title to get the business for my firm and practice in the state. We are a small firm  . Do you have any suggestion?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 10, 2016)

From my understanding, Nebraska is the easiest SE state to get licensed in.


----------



## sguru (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks mighty engineer! :thankyou:


----------



## smahurin (Jun 11, 2016)

Many of the states require additional experience after receiving your PE in order to be eligible for the SE.

You'd have to look into each one.  See the link below for which states recognize the SE and how they "treat" the SE. I would guess, although I'm not sure, that most of the title restriction states and roster designation states are easier to get an SE in than the partial or full practice restriction states.... since title restrictions and roster designations are essentially meaningless.  

http://www.ncsea.com/resources/licensure/


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 11, 2016)

Agreed with smahurin and hence my recommendation for Nebraska: https://ea.nebraska.gov/files/doc/160430_EAHandbookNI.pdf


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jun 13, 2016)

Illinois is easy to apply, but is pretty rough to get approved. You have to go through a committee that votes to approve licenses and applications. Sounds like Nebraska is the easiest


----------



## Mr. Bean (May 31, 2017)

bassplayer45 said:


> Illinois is easy to apply, but is pretty rough to get approved. You have to go through a committee that votes to approve licenses and applications. Sounds like Nebraska is the easiest


New York is probably the easiest.  I kid you not, all I had to do was send the board an email, with some personal information, requesting to take the SE exam and I got a reply in 15 minutes saying that I was eligible to take the exam.  You would have to be licensed as a PE in NY however.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (May 31, 2017)

Hawaii was pretty easy application, but they only meet like every 2-3 months to review and approve. No extra experience needed.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 11, 2017)

If you don't need it for a particular state NCEES will give you the Model Law Structural Engineer (MLSE) designation. You just need to apply for an NCEES record, which I would recommend getting anyway as it makes reciprocity applications a lot easier.


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 11, 2017)

With the NCEES record, NE took 10 minutes using their online application. https://ea.nebraska.gov/online-licensure-application It costs $150 for the application and $75 to send the NCEES verification. 

I'll be submitting IL and HI soon.


----------



## dvtn (Jun 11, 2017)

If you have NCEES record, do they still require that you get one PE reference every year? I remember that was the case a few years ago but according to current FAQ on their website it says that no action is required. I'd like to get it so I wont have to bug my old bosses every time that I apply in a new state but if they want me to add a new reference every year, then I'd rather just apply in NE alone.


----------



## Rew10 (Jun 11, 2017)

VTBridge said:


> With the NCEES record, NE took 10 minutes using their online application. https://ea.nebraska.gov/online-licensure-application It costs $150 for the application and $75 to send the NCEES verification.
> 
> I'll be submitting IL and HI soon.


I only see "Nebraska PE" as an option when I try to transmit my NCEES record. Is that what you selected?


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 11, 2017)

Rew10 said:


> I only see "Nebraska PE" as an option when I try to transmit my NCEES record. Is that what you selected?


It is. We'll see if it works.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 11, 2017)

I looked at it more with NCEES, and since I just passed the exam I need to have them review my record to add the "MLSE" designation since I had the record with just a PE originally.  Others may have the same experience.  Looks like it will run $50, but after the test costs that is nothing (plus my company covers).

On a separate note, has anyone gone the route of getting the SECB designation?  It looks like I, and most others on the structural side of the forums, would qualify.  I'll really start to rack up the letters if I do: PE, MLSE, SECB, ENV SP.  Question is, does it do much more than that?

http://www.secb.org/


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 12, 2017)

^^  :rotflmao:


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 12, 2017)

OHBridgeGuy said:


> Question is, does it do much more than that?


No. The only structural certification I would ever consider getting is the Model Law SE designation from NCEES (but after the shit NCEES gave us for the records fiasco I wont even give them a penny more than I have to).


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 12, 2017)

I agree. I'll (have my company) put in the $50 toward the MLSE on the chance it helps when I transfer the record to SE states. Otherwise, unless it gets me a stamp, I can't see the benefit.


----------



## ATLAC47 (Jun 12, 2017)

Since I live in a state that now requires one to pass the SE in order to get a PE to sign structural drawings (Georgia) and I'm fairly young in this industry (27), I've never really looked into benefits of passing the 16-hour SE exam outside of the states that require it like CA and IL.  But since I just passed the 16 hour exam I should probably know more about it.  Any information about which states recognize a SE, require an SE, etc.. would be very helpful.  The other licensed engineer at my office did not have to take the 16 hour exam and he was grandfathered in before the rule came into existence that GA requires passage of the 16 hour exam.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 12, 2017)

ATLAC47 said:


> Since I live in a state that now requires one to pass the SE in order to get a PE to sign structural drawings (Georgia) and I'm fairly young in this industry (27), I've never really looked into benefits of passing the 16-hour SE exam outside of the states that require it like CA and IL.  But since I just passed the 16 hour exam I should probably know more about it.  Any information about which states recognize a SE, require an SE, etc.. would be very helpful.  The other licensed engineer at my office did not have to take the 16 hour exam and he was grandfathered in before the rule came into existence that GA requires passage of the 16 hour exam.


Check the NCSEA website: http://www.ncsea.com/ 

They have a list of licensure in various states under "resources".


----------



## ATLAC47 (Jun 12, 2017)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Check the NCSEA website: http://www.ncsea.com/
> 
> They have a list of licensure in various states under "resources".


Thank you


----------

